# IGF-Lr3 (Outside Lab) test results!!!!!



## maximpep (Feb 26, 2013)

*IGF-Lr3 (Outside Lab) test results!!!!!*
*IGF-Lr3 (Outside Lab) test results!!!!!*


Ladies and Gentlemen,
Maximpep is proud to produce the results of Our IGF-Lr3. Maximpep and a few other companies all sent out a few vials of IGF-Lr3 to be tested by an Outside source. This was a non biased test as it was performed at Texas A&M University Protein Chemistry laboratory.

*There was a total of 6 different companies that had their IGF tested in this experiment. To my understanding, other peptide companies are participating in this ongoing experiment as well. Ive decided to list the top results as 4 companies IGF tested identical to one another. I do not feel the need to mention the companies that did not test as high, as I find it to be very unprofessional. "Please note, this was not a contest, but a simple evaluation of raw data that was produced after testing results came back. *

*The following Research Companies IGF-Lr3 tested identical with one another.
*
Maximpep 93%
Extreme Peptides 93%
Purchase Peptides 93%
Ergo Peptides 93%

The numbers listed above are the total amounts of protein per 1 mg vial. 93% purity levels for domestic IGF are very impressive. In comparison, it would be like testing a 10 iu vial of HGH and having it come back at 9.3 ius per vial, which I have never seen before. The highest that Ive seen is about 8.8 to 9.1 ius per 10 iu vial. I have to tip my hat at the other companies who tested just as high as we did. This is promising news for the entire Chemical Research industry. (93% on Domestic IGF Purity) Yes, Im impressed with these findings, especially when an outside lab is testing our product's. 

To the other Research Companies that I mentioned, please feel free to chime in on this thread. I want to make sure that we are all seeing eye to eye, with one another. I don't want to leave out any details that you feel that might have some impact, or importance to this thread! 
Out of respect for the other Peptide Companies that did not test as high, Im not going to post their result's. I am going to post the data report sheet's for Everyone to view out in the open. 














*I realize these results are hard to see. Please allow me to blow them up to size, I will post them in this thread again. I did not want to lose my train of thought while working on this article. I will post them up to scale later today. Maximpep would like to thank all of the companies who participated in this open study. Maximpep would also like to thank the individual who took the time to have these vials tested at The University of Texas A&M and their facilities.Please note that there was no monetary gain, or incentives to have these vials tested, these test's were performed in the better name of science.*


----------



## keith1569 (Feb 26, 2013)

Very nice results!!


----------



## purchaseprotein (Feb 26, 2013)

we were actually at 95.2 or  0.95mg. I dont want people to think you are contridicting what our reports says thats all.  



maximpep said:


> *IGF-Lr3 (Outside Lab) test results!!!!!*
> *IGF-Lr3 (Outside Lab) test results!!!!!*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Boss of Bosses (Feb 26, 2013)

good information


----------

